# How to remove the mirrors



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Guys

Is there an easy way to get the mirrors off?

Instructions would be great ta

Daz


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's an exploded diagram, which may help.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Be REALLY careful removing number6, it's anti theft, the screw is VERY soft.
You need to get a really good purchse on the bolt head before attempting to unscrew or it will just round off and you'll never get it out


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Guys as always you're both fantastic.

Just need to get the cases off so they can be carbon wrapped.

Thanks Peter that diagram helps completely.

Any tips on how to pop the glass out? I know the MK1 you just push it to one side and it pops off, very easy.

Thanks again

Daz


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

According to the manual it's the same as it was on the Mk1.

Good luck; I hate removing the mirror glass as it always feels like it's going to break!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

drnh said:


> Any tips on how to pop the glass out?


When I did mine I used a small alan key clamped into a pair of molegrips, tilted the glass, slipped the head of the alan key behind the glass, rotate the key (so the right angled part of the key is behind the glass) and then gently pull - it just pops out, worked OK for me


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Great!

I've actually got some nylon trim removers which should work too

Will give it a try and post up the pics when they're carbonised 

Daz


----------



## v_double_e (Aug 11, 2010)

drnh said:


> Guys as always you're both fantastic.
> 
> Just need to get the cases off so they can be carbon wrapped.
> 
> ...


How much are they to wrap? or are you doing it yourself?


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

there is a Guide in the KB too, printed it out and gave it to the Body shop when they did mine. From what they said its not the easiest Job in the world 

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208441


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Be very careful when removing the mirror glass.
You need to tilt it fully to the right (if its the passenger door mirror),slip at least 2 fingers behind the glass as close as you can to the middle and push hard.
Do not try to prise the glass off from one corner or it will break.

again as mentioned above,be very careful when unscrewing the soft alloy screw.
The head can round off very easilly so make sure you push the hex key down as far as you can before attempting to unscrew it.

Good luck.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

drnh said:


> Is there an easy way to get the mirrors off?


Hitting them with a big hammer would do it.

drnh, have you tried searching for my HOWTO on this very subject? :lol:


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> drnh said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an easy way to get the mirrors off?
> ...


No I've not actually Scooby I'll have a nosey for it.

Thanks for the other replies guys.

I'm wrapping them myself. Only use 3M Di-noc if you're going to do it.

It's amazing stuff. Extremely forgiving and easy to use. I'm quite handy doing things like this but if you're someone who's not then just take your time and invest in a really good adjustable temp heat gun.

I bough a Dewalt for about £50. Well worth it IMO

Daz


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

hugy said:


> Be very careful when removing the mirror glass.
> You need to tilt it fully to the right (if its the passenger door mirror),slip at least 2 fingers behind the glass as close as you can to the middle and push hard.
> Do not try to prise the glass off from one corner or it will break.
> 
> ...


Great advice!

Will do

Thanks buddy


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's in the KB mate, first page, though it looks like most of the photos have died a death on BotoPhucket.  You should be able to make sense of it though in conjunction with the Audi diagrams. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

drnh said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Be very careful when removing the mirror glass.
> ...


No prob  Look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## JBell93 (Aug 25, 2013)

hugy said:


> drnh said:
> 
> 
> > hugy said:
> ...


Sorry to bring up such an old thread, I'm looking to remove my wing mirror cover to take to paint shop to paint due to chips.

What does KB stand for? Is there a how to thread on this?


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Stands for 'knowledge base'. It is at the top of the MK2 forum


----------



## JBell93 (Aug 25, 2013)

chriscapon said:


> Stands for 'knowledge base'. It is at the top of the MK2 forum


This forum just gets better and better!


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Dragging this thread up again sorry. Once the mirror glass is out is it possible to adjust how it sits? My nearside mirror will not tilt down enough for parking, it appears the glass is siting too low and snagging mirror housing .


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Take the glass off again. Centralise the mechanism using the adjuster on the drivers door then pop the glass back in.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

qooqiiu said:


> Take the glass off again. Centralise the mechanism using the adjuster on the drivers door then pop the glass back in.


Nice one, thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This might come in handy...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Where do you access all
These exploded diagrams?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Searching the internet. Just takes a while. Then I compose all the images into a single picture and post them.  Searching in more than one language helps.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

there we go


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> This might come in handy...


Brilliant, thanks for this


----------

